# How to install kitchen cabinets flush to the ceiling?



## randyklein (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm installing 42" tall kitchen cabinets in a 96" tall room. I'm assuming the ceiling isn't perfectly flat. How do I install the cabinets so that they are all at the same level? I cant seem to find any guides online on this. I'm assuming that I find the lowest point, and install them there. Then I'm not sure what to do about the gap for the high points. Or maybe I should mount them about a inch off of the ceiling, add a strip of wood to the top of the cabinet, and install crown molding and attach it to that strip. If I do that, it will leave less than 18 inches between the counter and the top cabinets. Is that ok? 

My cabinet company sells scribe molding, so I'm guessing that's an option, but I'm not sure how I would mount it to the cabinet. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a big kitchen, old, and I need to replace 4 dozen hinges.
Work space from counter top to upper cupboards is 16" = you're good to go.
Leave a space (1/2"?) above the cupboards to get them all lined up with each other.
Cover that with a small molding, use a brad nailer. Get it straight.

You could plane off some of the high parts of the molding if the ceiling is really lumpy.
Otherwise, don't bother = nobody looks up there when they're hungry.

I did the demolition part of a total kitchen rebuild. Empty box, not even a light bulb.
The installer must have used 50+ shims. Jacked the upper cupboards into position with a motorcycle jack on a 2x4 sled. Trim around the top, I recall it wasn't even.


----------



## randyklein (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks. So should I put a strip of wood on top of the cabinet to nail the molding to?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

randyklein said:


> Thanks. So should I put a strip of wood on top of the cabinet to nail the molding to?


 We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

You should first decide if you just want a trim strip or a crown. Then find the lowest part of the ceiling and install to that height. I use existing cabinets or dead men (just boxes) as spacers, and a small hydraulic jack (on wheels) with the saddle removed and a small piece of plywood attached. When I get my height, I just jack the cabinet up to where it belongs. If you can maintain 18" clearance, that would be better.

*This thread* describes how to align multiple cabinets with face frames. It would work pretty much the same for frameless cabinets, in order to get alignment and get them installed to the wall.


















.


----------

